

Inside Harvard Business School - bkbleikamp
http://www.hulu.com/watch/59462/cnbc-originals-the-money-chase-inside-harvard-business-school

======
bkbleikamp
I know this is a long video, but I submitted this thinking the discussion at
HN would be really interesting.

Is a HBS MBA necessary to become a "true player?" Bill Gates didn't get one.
Warren Buffett didn't get one. In fact, some of the people who DO have them
have struggled far more than the people who haven't.

What do hackers think?

